# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Count if greater than but less than

## Janie

Hi,
I had posted this question earlier, but had not worded it as a count formula.
What I want to do is count in a column numbers greater than 13 but less than 20.  
I am also trying to write another formula that counts numbers equal to or higher than 1 but less than 12. In other words, I do not want this count to include any cells that contain 0.

Thank for you help in advance.

----------


## DonkeyOte

Not clear which version of XL you're running but one way:

=SUM(COUNTIF(A:A,{">13",">=20"})*{1,-1})

Re: >=1 and < 12 as above but substitute >13 for >=1 and >=20 to >=13

If you're using XL2007 you can use COUNTIFS

=COUNTIFS(A:A,">13",A:A,"<20")

----------


## NBVC

You should continue on the other post anyways.. so that the original responder isn't left hanging...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...less-than.html

----------

